# Slow way to the corded poodle and Loki's second birthday



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Few pics from different days of last month - Loki is slowly changed to the corded poodle and Dance is in miami...


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

More here:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...642929?partnerid=gplp0&authkey=CKuWsJ7Ny53rag


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great to see the photo update on Dance and Loki!! How exciting, we get to watch Loki go corded--yay! Dance looks terrific in the Miami, what nice full bracelets!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I love these photos! I am considering cording Journey but have no idea where to begin. Could you share how to get started?

Happy birthday to your baby!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

SUPER photos and following with interest the cording process (not that we'll do it but it is fun to see develop).


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Very cool pictures!!! How much fun to get to see a Poodle cord...a happier Birthday to Loki! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Great pictures! How long have you been working toward cords? Are you doing his body or just head and legs? So cool!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I love these photos! I am considering cording Journey but have no idea where to begin. Could you share how to get started?
> 
> Happy birthday to your baby!


I already started thread about it in grooming part of forum


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Great pictures! How long have you been working toward cords? Are you doing his body or just head and legs? So cool!


All body, in continental clip. With head I started at march, with the rest at may.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love corded poodles! which is why i have one.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Now we get to see 2 corded poodles here! Wonderful pictures as usual!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOKI!!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

How cute!! I love the picture where Loki is like No get away you can't get me!! And dance is like rawwwr I'm gonna get you!!! I also love Dance's huge pom poms! I love corded poodles and wish I could do Branna in a corded coat but one she is a very tiny toy and I have never seen a toy with a corded coat and the biggest problem is she still has A LOT of puppy coat that would never mat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Really great photos and great poodles. Your posts are always a treat.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for the Loki and Dance update. It's going to be fun to watch Loki change to cords. I love your pictures.


----------

